# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Παπαγαλάκια budgie μωρά

## Marin

Καλημέρα σας, ωραίο forum!

Θα ήθελα πληροφορίες σχετικά με το τι πρέπει να δίνω στη μαμά παπαγαλίνα για να μεγαλώσουν σωστά τα μωρά της. Έχω μια πολύ μεγάλη κλούβα και μέσα έχει 9 άτομα. Η μία έχει γεννήσει τώρα, θέλω να ξέρω τι πρέπει να τρώει και αν χρειάζεται να προσέξω κάτι σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους. 

 ::  
Διάβασα για καρότο, έβαλα κράκερ και αβγό, είναι οκ αυτά, κάτι άλλο? 
Διάβασα ότι υπάρχει ειδική τροφή για μωρά?

Μου ήρθε λίγο ξαφνική η γέννα, δε περίμενα ότι θα έχουμε μωρά...

Φιλικά
Μαρίνα

----------


## vas

η ειδική τροφή για τα μικρά που διάβασες είναι αν ταϊζεις εσύ τα μωρά,κάτι το οποίο απ'οτι κατάλαβα δε γίνεται,έτσι?

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλωσήρθες και απο εδώ Μαρίνα! Στην κλούβα έχεις ξεχωριστές φωλιές για τα ζευγάρια, ή απλώς έτυχε να προκύψει γέννα; 

Κανονικά τί τα ταϊζεις; Αν θέλεις, και αν τρώνε, καρότο, και γενικά όλα τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά, μπορείς να τους τα δίνεις μέχρι να σκάσει το πρώτο αυγό, εφόσον δεν τους προκαλεί διάρροια. Με το σκάσιμο του πρώτου αυγού πρέπει να κόψεις μαχαίρι τα λαχανικά για περίπου ένα μήνα, γιατί θα πάθουν διάρροια τα μικρά, και αφυδατώνονται πολύ γρήγορα.
Το αυγό (κανονικό βραστό αυγό, όχι αυγοτροφή αν είναι δυνατόν) μπορείς να το συνεχίσεις κανονικά. Επίσης, αυτό που χρειάζεται να έχεις ούτως ή άλλως μέσα στο κλουβί είναι σουπιοκόκκαλο, γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή η θηλυκιά, λόγω γέννησης των αυγών, έχει έλλειψη.

Τα έχει γεννήσει όλα τα αυγά; Να ξέρεις οτι, όσο ζευγαρώνει το ζευγάρι θα κάνουν αυγά ανά 2 μέρες. Αν ακόμα δεν έχουν σταματήσει να ζευγαρώνουν τότε αυτή συγκεκριμένα η θηλυκιά θα χρειαστεί και εξτρά συμπλήρωμα ασβεστίου μέσα στο νερό.

Τροφή ξεχωριστή για μωρά παπαγαλάκια δεν υπάρχει, εκτός απο τη φόρμουλα ανάπτυξης, που τη χρησιμοποιούμε όταν μεγαλώνουμε παπαγάλους στο χέρι, και είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο με τη φόρμουλα για σκυλογατάκια.

Γενικώς ρίξε μιά ματιά σε άλλα θέματα στις ενότητες της διατροφής και της αναπαραγωγής, και κυρίως σε αυτό το παλιότερο θέμα:
viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1055


Λάβε υπόψιν σου οτι μπορεί και να μην γεννηθούν καθόλου μικρά, ή να πεθάνουν κάποια τις πρώτες μέρες. Αν δεις άλλα πουλιά να μπαίνουν στη φωλιά και να σπάνε τα αυγά, ή να παρενοχλούν τους νεοσσούς ή το ζευγάρι, καλό είναι να βάλεις το ζευγάρι μαζί με τη φωλιά σε ένα ξεχωριστό κλουβί.
Επίσης υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταματήσουν να ταϊζουν κάποιον ή κάποιους απο τους νεοσσούς. Τότε θα πρέπει να παρέμβεις εσύ και να αναλάβεις να τα απομακρύνεις απο τους γονείς και να τα μεγαλώσεις μόνη σου. Όμως αυτό είναι ένα εντελώς διαφορετικό κεφάλαιο. Απλώς το αναφέρω για να έχεις μιά ιδέα.

----------


## Marin

> η ειδική τροφή για τα μικρά που διάβασες είναι αν ταϊζεις εσύ τα μωρά,κάτι το οποίο απ'οτι κατάλαβα δε γίνεται,έτσι?



Ναι τα ταίζει η μαμά τους!  :Happy: 

Πήρα τη μαμά με τα/το μωρά/ο και τα έβαλα σε άλλη κλούβα γιατί η μαμά κυνηγούσε μια άλλη θηλυκιά όλη την ώρα και δε προλάβαινε να ασχοληθεί με τα παιδιά της. Από εκείνη την ώρα όλη την ώρα είναι μέσα και ταίζει.  :Happy: 

Της έβαλα αβγό, βιταμίνες, φαγητό αρκετό, φρέσκο νεράκι, νομίζω πως είναι εντάξει.

----------


## vicky_ath

Τον αρσενικο δεν τον εβαλες μαζι με τη μαμα κ τα μωρα?Η θηλυκια βγαινει συχνα για να τρωει κ να πινει η ιδια??

----------


## Marin

> Καλωσήρθες και απο εδώ Μαρίνα! Στην κλούβα έχεις ξεχωριστές φωλιές για τα ζευγάρια, ή απλώς έτυχε να προκύψει γέννα; 
> 
> Κανονικά τί τα ταϊζεις; Αν θέλεις, και αν τρώνε, καρότο, και γενικά όλα τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά, μπορείς να τους τα δίνεις μέχρι να σκάσει το πρώτο αυγό, εφόσον δεν τους προκαλεί διάρροια. Με το σκάσιμο του πρώτου αυγού πρέπει να κόψεις μαχαίρι τα λαχανικά για περίπου ένα μήνα, γιατί θα πάθουν διάρροια τα μικρά, και αφυδατώνονται πολύ γρήγορα.
> Το αυγό (κανονικό βραστό αυγό, όχι αυγοτροφή αν είναι δυνατόν) μπορείς να το συνεχίσεις κανονικά. Επίσης, αυτό που χρειάζεται να έχεις ούτως ή άλλως μέσα στο κλουβί είναι σουπιοκόκκαλο, γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή η θηλυκιά, λόγω γέννησης των αυγών, έχει έλλειψη.
> 
> Τα έχει γεννήσει όλα τα αυγά; Να ξέρεις οτι, όσο ζευγαρώνει το ζευγάρι θα κάνουν αυγά ανά 2 μέρες. Αν ακόμα δεν έχουν σταματήσει να ζευγαρώνουν τότε αυτή συγκεκριμένα η θηλυκιά θα χρειαστεί και εξτρά συμπλήρωμα ασβεστίου μέσα στο νερό.
> 
> Τροφή ξεχωριστή για μωρά παπαγαλάκια δεν υπάρχει, εκτός απο τη φόρμουλα ανάπτυξης, που τη χρησιμοποιούμε όταν μεγαλώνουμε παπαγάλους στο χέρι, και είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο με τη φόρμουλα για σκυλογατάκια.
> 
> ...




Έχω μια τεράστια κλούβα και μέσα έχω 9 παπαγαλάκια και 4 φωλιές. Όλες οι φωλιές έχουν αβγά, αλλά μάλλον μόνο σε αυτήν έχουμε μωρά για την ώρα. Δεν έβγαλα το ζευγάρι (μην αποκτήσω και ένα λαό παπαγαλάκια), έβαλα μόνο τη μάνα στην κλούβα.

Ο αρσενικός βρήκε ήδη άλλη γκόμενα. Αλλά γενικά αυτή η παπαγαλίνα ζευγάρωσε με 3 (!!), δεν ξέρω ποιον θα έπρεπε να πάρω να της βάλω μαζί.

Είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχει και ο αρσενικός?

Μην μου πείτε ότι πρέπει να βγάλω και τις άλλες θηλυκές, γιατί θα αυτοκτονήσω!!!   :eek:  

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Marin

> Τον αρσενικο δεν τον εβαλες μαζι με τη μαμα κ τα μωρα?Η θηλυκια βγαινει συχνα για να τρωει κ να πινει η ιδια??



Δε τον έβαλα όχι. Έπρεπε?
Η θηλυκιά τρώει κάθε λίγο ναι!!

----------


## vas

καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις και τον αρσενικό γιατί σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είτε πηγαίνει και ταϊζει τη μαμά είτε τη βοηθάει να κάνει ένα διάλειμα και προσέχει για λίγο αυτός τα μικρά

----------


## Marin

> καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις και τον αρσενικό γιατί σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είτε πηγαίνει και ταϊζει τη μαμά είτε τη βοηθάει να κάνει ένα διάλειμα και προσέχει για λίγο αυτός τα μικρά



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, θα προσπαθήσω αύριο να τον πιάσω, αλλά φοβάμαι μην πειράξει τα μωρά... Υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση? Ποιον από τους τρεις να βάλω? τον πιο αγαπημένο της ίσως? εννοώ αυτόν που την έβλεπα πιο πολύ μαζί του? γιατί όπως σας είπα ζευγάρωσε με 3... 

Συγγνώμη για τις χαζές ερωτήσεις, είμαι νέα παπαγαλομάνα.

 ::  

Μαρίνα

----------


## Niva2gr

Τί ηλικίας είναι περίπου τώρα τα μικρά; Το να βάλεις ένα αρσενικό μέσα χωρίς να είσαι σίγουρη αν είναι ο πατέρας είναι παρακινδυνευμένο. Δεν αποκλείεται να τα πειράξει. Πώς τα πάει η παπαγαλομάνα μόνη της;

----------


## Marin

> Τί ηλικίας είναι περίπου τώρα τα μικρά; Το να βάλεις ένα αρσενικό μέσα χωρίς να είσαι σίγουρη αν είναι ο πατέρας είναι παρακινδυνευμένο. Δεν αποκλείεται να τα πειράξει. Πώς τα πάει η παπαγαλομάνα μόνη της;



Μια χαρά, ασχολείται όλη μέρα, βγαίνει και τρώει, τα ταίζει, μετά κοιμάται μαζί τους. Δε βλέπω πρόβλημα, αλλά αγχώθηκα τώρα, μήπως κουραστεί και πάθει τίποτα.

12 Ιουλίου γεννήθηκε το πρώτο.

----------


## Niva2gr

Βάζε της βραστό αυγό και αυτή θα συνέρχεται. Αφού κλείσουν όλα τα μικρά τις 10 μέρες μπορείς να της δίνεις και μπρόκολο, ή λίγο καρότο, με μεγάλη προσοχή όμως γιατί μπορεί να προκληθεί διάρροια στα μικρά. Πάντως να έχεις το νου σου γιατί όταν θα νιώθει να κουράζεται υπερβολικά ίσως να παρατήσει μερικά και να σταματήσει να τα ταϊζει. Μιά φορά τη μέρα, σε κάποια στιγμή που αυτή είναι έξω απο τη φωλιά, άνοιγέ την για να δεις την κατάσταση των μικρών. Αν είναι ταϊσμένα ο προλοβός τους φαίνεται σαν μικρό στρογγυλό γρομπαλάκι κάτω απο τον λαιμό. Αν βλέπεις κάποια να μην ταϊζονται για 2 μέρες συνεχόμενες ίσως σημαίνει οτι τα έχει παρατήσει, οπότε θα χρειαστεί να της τα πάρεις και να τα μεγαλώσεις εσύ. Αυτή η διαδικασία θέλει προσοχή και πρόγραμμα (ξέρεις εσύ απο αυτά, τόσα γατόσκυλα έχεις μεγαλώσει), αλλά θα ανταμειφθείς στο τέλος έχοντας απολύτως ήμερα παπαγαλάκια! Και μετά θα μας βγάζεις φωτογραφίες των παπαγαλακίων να κάθονται επάνω στις μουσούδες της Κίκας και της Μάγιας (σκυλιά) και θα χαιρόμαστε!

----------


## Marin

Μαράκι μου, βραστό αβγό βάζω, αλλά τρώει μόνο το ασπράδι. Οπότε πλέον της βάζω μόνο το ασπράδι και ελάχιστο κροκο μήπως και φάει λίγο, αλλά το ξεχωρίζει. Καλό ή κακό?

Της έβαλα και λίγο ψωμάκι σήμερα, κακώς?

Δε θέλω να της βάλω φρέσκα λαχανικά, γιατί δεν τρώνε ποτέ τα παπαγαλάκια μου φρέσκα λαχανικά/φρούτα, τα σνομπάρουν, οπότε λέω να μην κάνω την αλλαγή τώρα.

Της βάζω βιταμίνες και ένα φαγητό ενισχυμένο.

Τα μωρά έχουν αρχίσει και βγάζουν πουπουλάκια, έχω πάθει την πλάκα μου, είναι χοντρά!!!! 

Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι δε με αφήνει αυτή η ξινή να καθαρίσω τη φωλιά και διάβασα ότι πρέπει να την καθαρίσω κάποια στιγμή τη φωλιά... Any ideas?

 ::   ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

να χαιρεσαι τα μωρα σου!!!
εγω απλα να σου πω καλυτερα ναβγαλεις τις φωλιες απο τηνκλουβα με τα πολλα παπαγαλακια...ετσι τα εχεις συνεχως στη τσιτα...
επισης αν μετα θελεις να κρατισεις καποια μωρα θα εχεις προβλημα με το να αποφυγεις τις αιμομηξιες(αφου δεν θα ξερεις ποιανου θα ειναι το παιδι)..

θα σε συμβουλευα να βγαλεις τις φωλιες απο την κλουβα και οταν θες μωρα..να βαζεις το ζευγαρι μονο του σε ενα κλουβακι με φωλια!

και ποιο ηρεμα θα ειναι να κανουν σωστα την αποστολη τους και καποιους κυνδινους θα γλυτωσεις(οπως πχ κυνηγιτο απο αλλα παπαγαλακια,χαλασμα αυγων ακομα και σκοτωμα μικρων)

----------


## Marin

> να χαιρεσαι τα μωρα σου!!!
> εγω απλα να σου πω καλυτερα ναβγαλεις τις φωλιες απο τηνκλουβα με τα πολλα παπαγαλακια...ετσι τα εχεις συνεχως στη τσιτα...
> επισης αν μετα θελεις να κρατισεις καποια μωρα θα εχεις προβλημα με το να αποφυγεις τις αιμομηξιες(αφου δεν θα ξερεις ποιανου θα ειναι το παιδι)..
> 
> θα σε συμβουλευα να βγαλεις τις φωλιες απο την κλουβα και οταν θες μωρα..να βαζεις το ζευγαρι μονο του σε ενα κλουβακι με φωλια!
> 
> και ποιο ηρεμα θα ειναι να κανουν σωστα την αποστολη τους και καποιους κυνδινους θα γλυτωσεις(οπως πχ κυνηγιτο απο αλλα παπαγαλακια,χαλασμα αυγων ακομα και σκοτωμα μικρων)



Σε ευχαριστώ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!!! Αυτή τη συμβουλή τη χρειαζόμουν.

Βασικά τους πήρα φωλίτσες γιατί έβλεπα κάθε μέρα αβγά σπασμένα κάτω και κάθε μέρα ζευγάρωναν. Θεώρησα πως θέλουν φωλιές. Τώρα τα βλέπω πολύ χαρούμενα και ηρεμούν δεν είναι στη τσίτα.

Νομίζω πως τώρα έχω άλλη μία μάνα.... μάλλον με βλέπω να παθαίνω υστερία σύντομα.  :Happy:  

Θα τις βγάλω τις φωλιές αλλά έλεγα να το κάνω από Σεπτέμβριο. Πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να το κάνω άμεσα?

Πω πω τι πάθαμε... θα γεμίσω παπαγάλους.

----------


## vicky_ath

Μαρινα λογω της ζεστης αυτη ειναι πολυ κακη εποχη για ζευγαρωμα!Φαντασου λιγο τις θερμοκρασιες που θα επικρατουν μεσα στις φωλιες....ειναι πολυ πιθανο οι γονεις να μην κλωσσησουν καν τους νεοσσους!

----------

